# Uneven exposure problem



## darin3200 (Jan 13, 2007)

I've been working on prints lately and I've noticed that the bottom-left corner of all my prints is coming out lighter than the rest of the print.

I've already check to make sure it isn't a filter problem, that the enlarger is set on 35mm, and that there is nothing noticeable blocking any elements (that I can see).

It's more noticeable at larger prints sizes because the focusing bellows are closer to the enlarger body, when I extend the bellows out all the way there isn't a problem. 

All the detail in that area is still perfect and sharp, but just lighter than the rest of the print.

The only thing I've been doing differently is filing down the edges of the neg holder for better borders, but the neg is still in the middle like it was before.

Any help is appreciated


----------



## ferny (Jan 14, 2007)

Is it possible you're holding that area with the tongs or it doesn't spend as long in the developer as the rest of the print?


----------



## TJersey41 (Jan 14, 2007)

One common problem when making large prints is that the intensity of the light from the enlarger is weaker at the edges (called"light falloff").  If it is happening all the time on the larger prints, this is likely to be hte problem. So you may have to "burn in" the edges-give the affected areas a bit more expsoure by holding a piece of cardboard above the rest of the print (and moving it continuously to prevent a hard edge line).  It may take some trial and error to get the perfect time down.

Good luck,

Tom


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 14, 2007)

darin3200 said:


> It's more noticeable at larger prints sizes because the focusing bellows are closer to the enlarger body, when I extend the bellows out all the way there isn't a problem.



Could the bellows be bunching up and vignetting the light source?  Is the light source and any diffusers or condensers and the lens in their right spot?

Try using it set to 6x6.


----------



## darin3200 (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions. It isn't a developing problem, and the prints are about 8x10 so they aren't really big.

ksmattfish: The bellows look fine. I tried setting the condensers to medium format and that worsened the problem. But I was able to open up the enlarger and see that the circle of light was a little off in position. So I moved the condenser and it looks better. I'm off to do some test so I'll post the results.

Thanks again


----------

